# TiVo HD with Lifetime - Bad HDMI



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a TiVo HD that was upgraded with a 500GB drive. It has lifetime service on it. The HDMI port was damaged when the cord was pushed against the wall, so the HDMI port does not work reliably. Component output works fine.

It comes in the original box, with a glo remote and component cables.

Does anyone on here want to make me an offer on it? I know most people wouldn't want to buy a TiVo with a dead HDMI connector, but some might have an older TV that only has component.


----------



## Chas94539 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck selling your unit. I'm sure there are lots of people that can use the component output. 

I hope the dead HDMI connector doesn't create problems. Can the connector be replaced or was the PC board also damaged?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Arcady said:


> I have a TiVo HD that was upgraded with a 500GB drive. It has lifetime service on it. The HDMI port was damaged when the cord was pushed against the wall, so the HDMI port does not work reliably. Component output works fine.
> 
> It comes in the original box, with a glo remote and component cables.
> 
> Does anyone on here want to make me an offer on it? I know most people wouldn't want to buy a TiVo with a dead HDMI connector, but some might have an older TV that only has component.


$100


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Chas94539 said:


> Good luck selling your unit. I'm sure there are lots of people that can use the component output.
> 
> I hope the dead HDMI connector doesn't create problems. Can the connector be replaced or was the PC board also damaged?


The board was not damaged. I do not have the skills to solder a new HDMI connector on.

I have not received any reasonable offers on it.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Arcady said:


> The board was not damaged. I do not have the skills to solder a new HDMI connector on.
> 
> I have not received any reasonable offers on it.


I'm sorry my offer wasn't reasonable enough i offered what i could afford for a machine i couldn't use for full HD.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean by "full HD." 1080i is 1080i whether it is component or HDMI.

I think I'll just keep the machine to use as a bedroom TiVo or whatever if I don't get a better offer. 

Or maybe I can learn how to solder and put a new HDMI connector on it.


----------



## workingjoe (Jun 14, 2011)

How about $250?

-- workingjoe --


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm willing to take $250, but I have not heard back from workingjoe.

The unit is still available. Any takers?


----------

